# How to make noip client run at startup automatically



## James Bond (Aug 24, 2003)

Getting the no-ip client to compile is pretty easy and it works as per the documentation.   www.no-ip.com

The only change I had to make was to uncomment the line
ARCH=bsd

BUT - what is the recommended/best way to get this little thing to start up automatically each time I boot the system?  Their doc talks about:
>>>If you want it to run automatically when the machine is booted, then
place the following script in your startup directory. (/etc/init.d/rcX.d
or /sbin/init.d/rcX.d or ???) <<<

...but this seems not to be the right way for MacOS X since there is no such directory....


----------



## James Bond (Aug 24, 2003)

A handy tip at 

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030610080204739&query=noip

explains it all.    sudo daemonic enable  and Bob's your uncle!


----------

